# Havanese meeting in Germany 26 april



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

We had a meeting in Germany ( Sauerland ) from a Havaneseforum.
32 People, 5 children and 20 dogs.
The weather was good, 19 degrees and sunny.

http://picasaweb.google.nl/Ans.Surfer/HavaneserTreffenOlpe260408 Enjoy!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Ans, what a wonderful way to spend the day. It looks like everyone - people and pets - had a great day. Your album is fantastic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's fabulous! Great pictures  Thanks for sharing!

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What fun!!!! Thanks for sharing...great pictures!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cool! I love your pictures!!!!!:clap2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Such great photos! So how is the little guy in front of Hiro related to him because they sure do look alike!

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Ans, you always take such good pictures! Looks like a great day.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

My husband makes the pictures.
His name is Hans.
It's his hobby.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Now that's a lens!!! His pictures are always so wonderful!


----------

